# Do Ab Toners Work LOL???????????



## Guest

any 1 know if ab toners work if so wot 1's how much and where from?


----------



## mutley1466867920

Hi Tissue,

The Flex Max from Slendertone will work. I used one, it'll give you a flat stomach, but won't get you anywhere near a 6 pack. You'll only do that by performing decent ab exercises. No pain no gain 

If you use the Flex every day for 30 - 40 days, then you will notice a big difference. Need to have it for most of that period on the highter programs.

As for 'Ab crunchers' and similar machines, I am not keen. The reason being that it is easy to perform such exercises with poor technique.

You are better off doing a top drawer ab workout, including cable crunches and the like

Good Luck


----------



## Guest

cheers mate i already got a falt stomach and do like 200 crunch's anight and that its just really ahrd to wake up early to be assed to do um lol


----------



## mutley1466867920

cool. If you are already in shape then you may find that the Flex Max will work.

Maybe think about chucking some resistance in with your ab workout, you'll get the burn quicker and won't need to do 200 :lol:


----------



## Guest

i find doing abs with weight,helps

it makes the thicker and when u cut

they start to show much quicker


----------



## Guest

ok thanks steve il give it ago tongith lol


----------



## Dan*

no, ab toner will work without the proper diet and cardio though.. there is no miracle belt.. exept for maybe the blue one in my closet, id have to say its pretty nice...


----------



## jago25_98

These things are a 5 minute wonder so you can pick them up for like £15 instead of £150 on ebay.

I'm trying out doing dumbell curls (not strict though) with it on my bicep on full wack. I've ended up with a very targeted ache, which I presume is good because I find it hard to get a pump on the biceps personally (it's a weak spot).

I'm also doing the same to the forearms.

By doing it at the same time as usual exercises you can tell the difference, and proper exercises are a lot quicker to act. The extra squeeze with the electro-belt thingy (lets call it a Tens machine), just quickens it a bit more.

I'd like to know how other people are getting on with it though. All I've got to go on at the moment it the ache after exercises.

It's still a pain putting the thing on. One of those ab belts that goes straight on while doing crunches might be better but abs is diet and I'm experimenting with the idea of targetting weak spots


----------

